# And so it begins again, Tucker is out of remission



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Funny how I was just thinking a week ago, I should post to this forum and tell everyone how great Tucker is doing. We have been on vacation this week and it has been a horrible week. Please forgive the upcoming rant.

The vacation began with finding ants in cupboards on Sunday. Monday we headed up to my Dad's, two hours away. Tuesday I was rubbing Tucker and felt the enlarged lymph nodes under his chin. I called to make an appointment for Thursday, hoping I was wrong. Wednesday was Liam's (skin kid) birthday and we were taking him to an amusement park. While having lunch my sister called to ask where my extra paper towel was because the cats had peed all over the house. The cats don't pee anywhere but the litter box. I told her someone was probably sick and it was probably bile. She was too concerned with her wet foot because she had stepped in it. Thursday we came home to find a lot more bile. I started checking the cats. Mozart had tenting of the skin so he came to Tucker's vet appointment with us. Tucker has 4 swollen lymph nodes and Mo is definitely sick.

So to shorten this a little, Mozart ended up having surgery to remove a "foreign body" and we are investigating rescue treatments for Tucker.

This question is to those of you who have done treatments and follow up treatments for lymphoma. What did you do for a rescue treatment? We did the Madison Winconson protocol and had 9 months of remission.

Tucker is doing well and so far his only symptoms are the swollen nodes. I can't imagine life without him. I held him in my arms before his eyes were open. He is my heart dog. 

Michaela (our golden) is doing well and so is our new Springer pup Scotia. Michaela and Scotia are best pals. 

I wish I had posted the good news before the bad. Thanks for reading and thanks to everyone for all your support in the past.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I have a good friend whose young boy was recently diagnosed with lymphoma....I don't have any advice but I wanted to just say I'm sending prayers Tucker's way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

No advice, but lots of prayers and hugs.

Lighting a candle for Tucker: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened at this news - sorry have no advice for you but to say that Tucker will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry. I have no advice either. I just wanted to say we'd be praying for Tucker Mozart, and your family. I hope you get the advice you're looking for here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I join the others in saying how sorry I am that Tucker is out of remission. My thoughts and prayers are coming your way for Tucker. Please keep us posted as to how he's doing and the treatment course you find.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I do know that, depending on the type of lymphoma, they can often achieve a second remission but it tends to be shorter than the first one. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for Tucker and Mozart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read this post. I can only offer my prayers and send positive vibes to you and your boy. Keep strong.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry, sending you prayers and good thoughts as you search for a secondary treatment for your dear boy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Micki's mum,

What second treatments did you decide and what happened? I didn't find another thread. Currently Chance is doing the Wisconsin protocol, we are going into week 6. He is in remission but still has 25 weeks of treatment. I am curious of what to take is remission is over, hopefully he has a loooooooooooong remission though and I don't have to think about it for awhile.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such saddening news. Sending best wishes to you and Tucker. . .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Micki's mom, I am praying Tucker is still with you, I hope you are ok.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for all for the good wishes. Tucker made it to his 10th birthday last week! :banana: All I asked for in the beginning was for him to make it to his 10th and we are so grateful! He's been doing pretty well. He's lost about 7 lbs so he is looking a little thin. We've been doing treatments of CCNU every three weeks for the last few months. He's become very, very picky about what he will eat. This morning was chicken, cinnamon raisin toast and some cheerios. I know it's not the best breakfast but at this point the goal is to get him to eat. He's also been eating steak, pork chops (no bone) and some strawberries. He wasn't interested in his birthday cake from 3 Dog Bakery but his sisters and brothers thought it was great. 

I can't remember when I was last on here but our dog count is now 5. Michaela (Golden), Tucker (Springer), Piper (Yorkie), Scotia (Springer) and our new boy Sully (Springer). Can only handle one Golden tale, it never stops wagging. 

Thanks again for all of your good wishes! We're going to keep going as long as he's feeling good!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Buddy's mom,

Thanks, we're still hanging in.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Chance Benjamin,

I can't remember at the moment what the 3 rescue drugs were. I know CCNU for sure because we are still using it. I'll try to remember to ask the vet next time. We could've gone back to the Madison Wisconsin Protocol but just couldn't afford another $5,000. Tucker's first remission ended after 10 months but he is now in month 20 since being diagnosed. We know he probably doesn't have a lot of time left but we are making the most of it. I think the vets are surprised at how well he has done.

Not to get your hopes up but, a dog that started treatment 5 days after Tucker is still in her first remission. I wish Tucker's could've lasted that long but I'm happy for the other dog. Best of luck with your treatments and message me anytime.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Tucker is doing well and certainly hope he continues to.
That sounds like the breakfast of champions.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sad to hear this. Good luck to you both!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My prayers are with you and Tucker.


----------

